# Competition Help



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

One of our forum members competes I believe, Flyingduster, she's an AMAZING groomer! And her poodle, Paris, is gorgeous! <3 I'm sure she could give you some great tips!


----------



## NewGrumer (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks so much will do!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

hi there i have competed before as well but not with a poodle i recently won 1st place and juniour group winner at the british dog grooming champs, i have won a 1st place and a 3rd place and a best prep at other comps in the uk as well 

im not to sure about how it works in the america but i can find out for you if you like im friends with alot of american groomers 

in england we have to take our dogs to the comp fully prepped we can clip nails and pluck ears and trim under the pads and the groin but thats it 

we get 2 hours in most classes to trim the dog and anything over 15inches get 2 and a half normally 

hope this helps


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

You should go to the grooming forums http://www.petgroomerforums.com/chat/

It is made up of professional groomers and there are many top competitors on that site.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, definitely check out petgroomerforums as there are many people who have been to the intergrooms specifically, so can help you much more directly; all competitions are run slight differently to each other, so you're best to get it direct from the horses mouth!!!

Generally speaking the preperation is simply having the groin and pads of feet shaved (NOT the toes! Just underneath the pads!) and it clean around the anus, NO knots or even a hint of a knot, ears clean and plucked, and freshly (that morning) bathed & dried.

You have a set time to be there and set up ready to go, and your dog gets pre-judged; the judge goes over them with a comb and checks your prep (what I listed above) and judges you on that right from the start, they also take note of the growth/length of the coat etc too. You then wait until all the other contestants have been pre-judged, and you all start together. Different classes have different time limits too, make sure you know what yours is and know where the clock is to keep a track of your time!

Then you groom. I was nervous my first time, but once they announced over the loud speaker that it was time to START, then I just went into 'grooming mode' and simply forgot the whole competition; I was busy grooming, and I groom day in and day out, so I knew what I was doing and forgot about the worry of it only moments earlier! lol.


I don't have any info of onsite stuff, cos I'm on the other side of the world, you need to talk to others on the petgroomerforums for that info.

But I will say, that we want to see photos of your before and after work when it comes time!!!!!!!


----------

